# How many milk jugs is too many?



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've totalled up that I have 7 milk jug. I've amassed these over a couple of years with machine upgrades . I've even lent a couple to people at work who have an espresso machine.

What's the average for folk?


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Early days....but I've got three.......I have my favourite though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have around 11


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I have one and have never even thought about another. Might be due to the Classics ability to do only one drink of milky then prime and or do steam again along with that I don't do that many milky ones. Pointless for me to have more a dual boiler or better machine may change my need for more don't know.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

One tiny one for the same reasons as Sk8.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm a one tamper and three jug kinda guy


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

risky said:


> One tiny one for the same reasons as Sk8.


Mines tiny to Risky it's ok dude. It's what you do with it apparently.......


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> I'm a one tamper and three jug kinda guy


Well we'll see eh........


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Mines tiny to Risky it's ok dude. It's what you do with it apparently.......


Well my technique is crap too so I guess I'm gubbed!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Well we'll see eh........


There'll be a fight upon arrival and one of them will be packing their bags shortly after


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll be keeping my current one for splits in the 20g whatever.....

The standard 18g go to and tamper usage is where battle commences and it's gonna be old school and bare knuckle trade off.

Edit: actually come think of it a 'perfectly' (reserving judgement for now) level puck on a split could be handy, perhaps the other way round.....


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Have two... Use one... So I guess I do have one too many. Huh, whoda thought.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

At work I can count 16


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

There are 30 odd at the roastery. Hundreds in the warehouse.

At home 4. Andrew James 600ml for steaming for 2/3 drinks. Trusty unbeatable rattleware latte art 360ml for single drinks and doing most of the pouring . 2 milky pitch in yellow and black , both 360ml and not my fave for pouring or steaming .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

These are mine.

I tend to use the Rattleware 350 more than anything else, but then again I only tend to attempt milk at the weekends.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> There are 30 odd at the roastery. Hundreds in the warehouse.
> 
> At home 4. Andrew James 600ml for steaming for 2/3 drinks. Trusty unbeatable rattleware latte art 360ml for single drinks and doing most of the pouring . 2 milky pitch in yellow and black , both 360ml and not my fave for pouring or steaming .


I imagine Steve is thrilled at that opinion


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Got 4. Need that many for events (at a minimum)

2 x Rhino (12oz and 20oz) lined on the inside for training. Thermometer stickers attached.

2 x black Teflon classics (12oz and 20oz)


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I have five of which I use two regularly. No real idea why but some days I get really good milk from one, sometimes the other. Should get rid of the other three really.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Think I'm missing something. Only got two pitchers and just use one.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think I'm missing something. Only got two pitchers and just use one.


Not really, I use one but have a massed 7. I do use one to keep a brush in.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

One 500ml wadasuke from Jens at caffekulture, 350 and 500ml Motta and a pair of recently acquired 12oz and 20oz Espro jugs which I must say are fantastic at both steaming and pouring and I'd recommend to anyone.

That's the ones in use.

I won't divulge the contents of the jug graveyard/cupboard of shame


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

The two I actually use are a 12oz Espro and a 350ml Motta with the spout. No real idea why I get on better with one sometimes and the other others. They need very different techniques to get a good swirl going. I suspect it's the introducing air stage that's giving me trouble. Never quite sure how much is enough and how quickly to introduce it.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Rob666

That is so uncanny. I have five jugs including, like yourself, a 12oz Espro Toroid 2 and a Motta Europa 350ml. I alternate between those two the most. Some days I can manage 'okay' texturing with one, another day it's total rubbish. So I switch to the other jug and vice versa. Clearly it's a technique problem not the jugs, lol!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I've got 4 I could use for making single drinks now - 2 12oz cheap as chips ebay nasty that I can do pretty good milk in - and 2 Motta jugs that I clearly need practice with. A 350 and a 210. The quality of these is in a totally different league to the others.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

3 Motta Europa as per sig and use them all daily (500 and 750 have temp tags on)

Did have a cheap Ikea one early on but this got "damaged" just before went on a Motta spending spree....

John


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Just the one, an ILSA, but it has no spout.

I bent a spout shape into an empty baked bean tin and used that to see if a spout would be beneficial and can see I need a jug with a spout.

Hindsight eh


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I looked at the ilsa ones on maxicoffee but the postage was more than the jug.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I suggest you dont buy your ILSA milk pitcher from that company then as they will rip you off with their postage charges and doubt that applies to only ILSA milk pitchers


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

But the jug was cheap! Besides couldn't find anyone in UK selling them.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

yeah, sorry. My jug costs less than yours


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> yeah, sorry. My jug costs less than yours


No need to apologise!


----------

